# R.I.P. iFlowReader: How Apple Policy Crushed a Small Company



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a very sad story about a company who did everything right and still lost everything. I guess Apple has forgotten about their humble beginnings as a startup company some 34 or so years ago.

Gene

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/227599/rip_iflowreader_how_apple_policy_crushed_a_small_company.html


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

they sold, or still do until the end of the month, Adobe Digital Editions books. but in an app for iPod/iPhone.  

IMO, no big loss. I hate adobe products, and I can get all the books I want from Kindle store or Barnes & Noble.  OR even Apples iBook store.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

NeroAZ said:


> IMO, no big loss. I hate adobe products, and I can get all the books I want from Kindle store or Barnes & Noble. OR even Apples iBook store.


The 30% feel is going to hit Amazon and B&N etc. as well when the rule changes in June. Amazon is considering leaving the iOS platform if they can't find a workaround--and it may be even more likely to happen if they are coming out with their own Android Tablet later this year.

So this policy may potentially leave you with nothing but iBooks in a few months if the other stores can't find a workaround as they aren't going to take a 30% hit on e-book sales when agency pricing only gives them around a 30% profit in the first place. Why stay on a platform where you can't make a profit?


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel no pity for the iFlow Reader guys, they are trying to sell a product for which they don't even control the DRM.

It's like setting up a store inside a Barnes and Noble. Apple have their own store, you are welcome to try and set up with them, but it's via their guidelines.

It's more interesting to see what happens with Kindle. They are a huge player and I wonder what they'll do. Personally I prefer using iBooks.

I still buy most of my stuff on smashwords and then send it to iBooks.


----------

